# Bandar Judi Online |Taruhan Bola Terpercaya | Agen Sbobet Indonesia



## bandar33 (Mar 2, 2016)

Untuk Menyambut EURO CUP,Kami Bandar33 menberikan penawaran khusus untuk Member Setia Bandar33,Dan New Member 
◘ Dapatkan bonus -bonus yang besar dan menarik seperti berikut:
♣ BONUS MEMBER BARU 50%.
♥ BONUS Bola Tangkas 10%
♦ BONUS ROLLINGAN CASINO 0,70%
♠ BONUS CASHBACK 5% SETIAP MINGGU

◘ Dengan Minimal Deposit 50.000 IDR dan Withdraw 100.000 IDRanda sudah bisa
merasakan sensasi bermain bersama kami Bandar33
☻ GAME : SBOBET,IBCBET,368BET,ION LIVE CASINO,KLIK4D,TELAK4D,TANGKAS NET,DLL
☻ Didukung dengan system tercanggih dan server teraman, demi kenyamanan anda bermain.
☻ Bandar33 menjamin 100% kerahasiaan dan keamanan data
☻ Proses DP & wd cepat tanpa "RIBET"

Untuk Informasi Lebih Lanjut tengtang Bandar33 Hubungi kami di:
Live Chat   : Monica
YM         : CS1 bandar33
Nomor HP    : +855 092 690 825
Pin BB      : 7b00546b
http://www.bandar33.com


----------



## bandar33 (Mar 3, 2016)

bandar33 said:


> Untuk Menyambut EURO CUP,Kami Bandar33 menberikan penawaran khusus untuk Member Setia Bandar33,Dan New Member
> ◘ Dapatkan bonus -bonus yang besar dan menarik seperti berikut:
> ♣ BONUS MEMBER BARU 50%.
> ♥ BONUS Bola Tangkas 10%
> ...


----------

